# Suicide Bombing In Moscow's Airport



## WillowTree

DEVELOPING: MOSCOW -- The Russian state RIA Novosti news agency says an explosion at Moscow's busiest airport has killed 23 people and wounded 130.

FoxNews.com - Report: At Least 23 Dead in Explosion in Moscow's Busiest Airport


http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE70N2TQ20110124


----------



## xotoxi

Confirmed on CNN:

Reports: 31 killed, at least 100 injured in blast at Moscow airport &#8211; This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## xotoxi

Al Jazeera is also reporting it:

Deadly blast at Moscow airport - Europe - Al Jazeera English

The news is going world wide!


----------



## boedicca

No word yet on "who done it", but Reuters is already implying a relationship to Islamist insurgency.

_The Kremlin is struggling to contain an Islamist insurgency in the mainly Muslim North Caucasus, and rebels have repeatedly vowed they will take their battle to the Russian heartland._

Suicide bomber kills 31 at Russian airport: reports | Reuters


----------



## ba1614

Anyone linked it to Palin and/or Beck yet?


----------



## boedicca

Well, Palin claims she can see Russia from her house.  Clearly, she gave them the Evul Eye.


----------



## blastoff

See...that's what happens when Russians listen to too much talk radio.


----------



## bodecea

ba1614 said:


> Anyone linked it to Palin and/or Beck yet?



Nope, you have the Honor of being first.   Congrats....I guess.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I wonder if the Russians will go goofy and start calling for a "toning down" of the rhetoric?


----------



## Meister

bodecea said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone linked it to Palin and/or Beck yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you have the Honor of being first.   Congrats....I guess.
Click to expand...


Does Bush have an air tight alibi?


----------



## Blagger

A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.


----------



## goldcatt

They did it to blow up Obama's Kenyan birth certificate, which can now be confirmed to have been in a "secret unidentified location" in a locker in the Moscow airport.

Those darm Moooslum terrerrrsts, always protecting their own.


----------



## goldcatt

Swagger said:


> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.



In all seriousness, you're absolutely right. On both counts.


----------



## DiamondDave

ba1614 said:


> Anyone linked it to Palin and/or Beck yet?



Don't forget Boooooooosssssssh


----------



## Mad Scientist

Swagger said:


> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.


The Russkies don't fuck around do they? There aint gonna' be any "What did we do to deserve this?" talk from them.


----------



## Blagger

Mad Scientist said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> The Russkies don't fuck around do they? There aint gonna' be any "What did we do to deserve this?" talk from them.
Click to expand...


No, the Russian's certainly don't "fuck around" with regards to striking back at their enemies. For all its faults, Russia's attitude to dealing with a threat to its national security is one of its most admirable attributes. In the sense that they're crystal clear concerning the consequences of attacking Russia. It's black and white. Beware: You do me harm, and the Russian bear will know no mercy in its vengeance. 

It's a policy that's proven its worth and actually works. Whoever did this is going to suffer; but this time there won't be any human rights lawyers to hide behind. Because Russia doesn't repect the human rights of the animals that did this.


----------



## WillowTree

Swagger said:


> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.



Will they get UN approval and make it legal? do Russsians torture?? They didn't do much after the Cheznian school incident did they? Or the gass attacks in the theatre..


----------



## WillowTree

DiamondDave said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone linked it to Palin and/or Beck yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Boooooooosssssssh
Click to expand...


let's blame Bristol, isn't she the white precious that needs "taking down" this year?? ohhhh yes,, she is..


----------



## Blagger

WillowTree said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will they get UN approval and make it legal? do Russsians torture?? They didn't do much after the Cheznian school incident did they? Or the gass attacks in the theatre..
Click to expand...


1. Russia usually couldn't care less about what the UN thinks. If their citizens have been harmed, they hunt and punish those responsible. Failing that, they'll just burn down a few villages known to be sympathetic to their enemy's cause.

2. Russia, like the rest of the western world (US, UK, etc...), tortures those it suspects of wishing it harm to extract vital intel. To think otherwise would be dangerously naive.

3. The slaughter carried out by Russian special forces (Spetznaz) in the Caucasus after the Moscow Theatre and Beslan school sieges was prolonged and cruel. They don't call Putin the "hammer of Grozny" for no reason, you know.


----------



## WillowTree

Swagger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will they get UN approval and make it legal? do Russsians torture?? They didn't do much after the Cheznian school incident did they? Or the gass attacks in the theatre..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Russia usually couldn't care less about what the UN thinks. If their citizens have been harmed, they hunt and punish those responsible. Failing that, they'll just burn down a few villages known to be sympathetic to their enemy's cause.
> 
> 2. Russia, like the rest of the western world (US, UK, etc...), tortures those it suspects of wishing it harm to extract vital intel. To think otherwise would be dangerously naive.
> 
> 3. The slaughter carried out by Russian special forces (Spetznaz) in the Caucasus after the Moscow Theatre and Beslan school sieges was prolonged and cruel. They don't call Putin the "hammer of Grozny" for no reason, you know.
Click to expand...


Oh thiszzzz is good information. I hope the Blame America First Club reads it.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. This is where I say, *Wake Up People!*, and *Muslims are really trying to kill you!*
2. Just watch the Muslim outcry, it will be deafening.
3. The local Muslims on this site, will be giving it the, "Its not my problem", then *yawn*.
4. So how do we defeat this problem, well if I've said it once I've said it a million times, yup, *We ban Islam*.
5. And if you were thinking its a religion, its not.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Mini 14

Islam has fucked with the wrong guys this time. Only worse decision they could make would be to try this with the Israelis.

I agree that Russia will respond with the appropriate, mercilessly brutal justice that this calls for.

I respect coyotes more than muslims. At least the fucking coyote doesn't pretend that he isn't a worthless animal, or that he isn't there to wreak maximum havoc and fuck up your world.


----------



## Mini 14

Death toll now at 35.

Multiply by 1000 for the appropriate number of Chechens the Russians should kill in response.

And I think that's a fair exchange rate, 1000 muslims for 1 human.


----------



## Mini 14

And now they have found the head of the bomber.

Bet the Russians stuff a ham in its mouth and post pictures at al jazeera.


----------



## WillowTree

How can people be THIS cruel? (video is graphic)  Gretawire


----------



## Mini 14

WillowTree said:


> How can people be THIS cruel? (video is graphic)  Gretawire



muslims aren't people.

They're animals.


----------



## uscitizen

does this mean we need to invade Russia?


----------



## High_Gravity

uscitizen said:


> does this mean we need to invade Russia?



Why? they can handle themselves.


----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> does this mean we need to invade Russia?










I didn't think you could reach any higher moronic levels and then you did.


----------



## Claudette

The Russians will respond.

They won't give a rats ass what the rest of the world, the human rights whiners,  the UN or anyone else will  think either. 

If everyone handled these dirtbags the way the Russians will, well. I don't think there would have a problem at all


----------



## Harry Dresden

Meister said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone linked it to Palin and/or Beck yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you have the Honor of being first.   Congrats....I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does Bush have an air tight alibi?
Click to expand...


he may not.....i heard that he was spotted leaving a bathroom just a short while before the blast.....true story.....here is the link....

WWW.IHATEBUSHMORETHANOBAMA.COM....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## LibocalypseNow

Probably another one of those "Peaceful Muslims" we hear so much about in our Media. God Bless the Russians. They need all the prayers they can get.


----------



## Bones

Hmm.  Is this actually a terrorist attack or a false flag by the Russian government?

All we can do is speculate.


----------



## GHook93

boedicca said:


> No word yet on "who done it", but Reuters is already implying a relationship to Islamist insurgency.
> 
> _The Kremlin is struggling to contain an Islamist insurgency in the mainly Muslim North Caucasus, and rebels have repeatedly vowed they will take their battle to the Russian heartland._
> 
> Suicide bomber kills 31 at Russian airport: reports | Reuters



Come on, you know it's Muslims! It's clear as day to everyone but the PC police!!! Where there are non-Muslims, there are always Followers of Allah complaining, rioting, making ridiculous demands and killing of innocent non-Muslims!


----------



## Ropey

Bones said:


> Hmm.  Is this actually a terrorist attack or a false flag by the Russian government?
> 
> All we can do is speculate.



I had to look around to see if this was the Conspiracies section.


----------



## Jos

LibocalypseNow said:


> Probably another one of those "Peaceful Muslims" we hear so much about in our Media. God Bless the Russians. They need all the prayers they can get.



Or one of them Israeli false flag attacks, qui bono?


----------



## Ropey

Now it's the Jews that did this?

edited for content.  that was too far.  ~elvis.


----------



## Bones

Ropey said:


> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Is this actually a terrorist attack or a false flag by the Russian government?
> 
> All we can do is speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look around to see if this was the Conspiracies section.
Click to expand...

I suppose everything the media spews out is incontrovertible fact?  False flag events are quite real, though it's impossible to know for certain which events are false flags. 

Unless documents are released.  Operation Northwoods, for example.  Fortunately, that plan never came to fruition however what's to say that other attacks weren't perpetrated by our or other governments?


----------



## elvis

Swagger said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> The Russkies don't fuck around do they? There aint gonna' be any "What did we do to deserve this?" talk from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the Russian's certainly don't "fuck around" with regards to striking back at their enemies. For all its faults, Russia's attitude to dealing with a threat to its national security is one of its most admirable attributes. In the sense that they're crystal clear concerning the consequences of attacking Russia. It's black and white. Beware: You do me harm, and the Russian bear will know no mercy in its vengeance.
> 
> It's a policy that's proven its worth and actually works. Whoever did this is going to suffer; but this time there won't be any human rights lawyers to hide behind. Because Russia doesn't repect the human rights of the animals that did this.
Click to expand...


they will probably take a page out of General Zhukov's playbook.


----------



## Ropey

Bones said:


> All we can do is speculate.



You have no proof. So, provide some proof or we can just propose anything. 

I think the Muslim Brotherhood in Russia may have had something to do with it. No Chechen. That's also a theory I propose. No proof either. 

Oh, right, back to the conspiracy section again.


----------



## elvis

Ropey said:


> Now it's the Jews that did this?
> 
> edited for content.  that was too far.  ~elvis.



Let's take it easy with the imagery, please.


----------



## Samson

Maybe if the Russians elected someone named "Hussain" President, they wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## Samson

Ropey said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's the Jews that did this?
> 
> edited for content.  that was too far.  ~elvis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take it easy with the imagery, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagery of the Muslims brutality is a no, but someone blaming the event on Jews is allowed?
> 
> OK
> 
> Strange place when you can't post truth but can post unproven lies Elvis.
Click to expand...


<<<<sigh>>>>

Just go along with it, or post some octopron.


----------



## elvis

Ropey said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's the Jews that did this?
> 
> edited for content.  that was too far.  ~elvis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take it easy with the imagery, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagery of the Muslims brutality is a no, but someone blaming the event on Jews is allowed?
> 
> OK
> 
> Strange place when you can't post truth but can post unproven lies Elvis.
Click to expand...


We're not discussing this anymore in public.  PM one of us if you wish to discuss it please.


----------



## Ropey

Samson said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take it easy with the imagery, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagery of the Muslims brutality is a no, but someone blaming the event on Jews is allowed?
> 
> OK
> 
> Strange place when you can't post truth but can post unproven lies Elvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <<<<sigh>>>>
> 
> Just go along with it, or post some octopron.
Click to expand...


I guess so, I just don't understand this place yet.


----------



## boedicca

WillowTree said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will they get UN approval and make it legal? do Russsians torture?? They didn't do much after the Cheznian school incident did they? Or the gass attacks in the theatre..
Click to expand...



I heard that there's a clause in the START Treaty that the Russians will purchase Gitmo from the U.S. and assume the detainees.

I doubt that they'll get any ice cream treats after that.


----------



## GHook93

Bones said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Is this actually a terrorist attack or a false flag by the Russian government?
> 
> All we can do is speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look around to see if this was the Conspiracies section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose everything the media spews out is incontrovertible fact?  False flag events are quite real, though it's impossible to know for certain which events are false flags.
> 
> Unless documents are released.  Operation Northwoods, for example.  Fortunately, that plan never came to fruition however what's to say that other attacks weren't perpetrated by our or other governments?
Click to expand...


LOL, Operation Northwood is what low-lifes like you use to justify every insane conspiracy theory you have!

Funny how you will believe any insane conspiracy theory as long as the conspirators aren't Muslim!


----------



## WillowTree

So, what was the imagery we're not supposed to use?


----------



## elvis

WillowTree said:


> So, what was the imagery we're not supposed to use?



decapitated heads, for starters.


----------



## WillowTree

elvis said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what was the imagery we're not supposed to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decapitated heads, for starters.
Click to expand...


did we delete all the decapitated George Bush heads?


----------



## elvis

WillowTree said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what was the imagery we're not supposed to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decapitated heads, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did we delete all the decapitated George Bush heads?
Click to expand...


Bush was never beheaded.


----------



## Samson

elvis said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what was the imagery we're not supposed to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decapitated heads, for starters.
Click to expand...


The Horror_....THE HORROR_


----------



## WillowTree

elvis said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> decapitated heads, for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did we delete all the decapitated George Bush heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush was never beheaded.
Click to expand...


Then why did you lefties march in the streets with pictures of him beheaded? And my question is are you going to remove those pictures from this site. Yes. or No?


----------



## Ropey

He's not beheaded WillowTree.  I posted a true beheaded person.  Next time I will link and title with a graphic disclaimer.  Please let MY error go.

And I will never respond to an edit the forum again. Now I see why...

Sorry to the all staff.


----------



## Valerie

WillowTree said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> did we delete all the decapitated George Bush heads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was never beheaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then *why did you lefties march in the streets with pictures of him beheaded?* And my question is are you going to remove those pictures from this site. Yes. or No?
Click to expand...





  Link?


----------



## Sunni Man

It wouldn't surprise me a bit if the Mossad and Israel planned and organized the bombing.


----------



## Bones

Sunni Man said:


> It wouldn't surprise me a bit if the Mossad and Israel planned and organized the bombing.


It wouldn't be that much of a shock considering how far reaching the Israel government and the Mossad are.


----------



## Ropey

Bones said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me a bit if the Mossad and Israel planned and organized the bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be that much of a shock considering how far reaching the Israel government and the Mossad are.
Click to expand...


To the conspiracy section with you two.


----------



## Sunni Man

The terrorist state of Israel is known the world over for using Mossad to further the Zionist agenda by false flag operations like this bombing.


----------



## Valerie

Sunni Man said:


> The terrorist state of Israel is known the world over for using Mossad to further the Zionist agenda by false flag operations like this bombing.





Really?


----------



## Sunni Man

Valerie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorist state of Israel is known the world over for using Mossad to further the Zionist agenda by false flag operations like this bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

Yes, they do it all of the time.

The attack on the USS Liberty was a perfect example of an Israeli false flag operation.

Thankfully it didn't work as planned.

And many American lives were spared.


----------



## Valerie

Sunni Man said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terrorist state of Israel is known the world over for using Mossad to further the Zionist agenda by false flag operations like this bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do it all of the time.
> 
> The attack on the USS Liberty was a perfect example of an Israeli false flag operation.
> 
> Thankfully it didn't work as planned.
> 
> And many American lives were spared.
Click to expand...




And you bring that up in the context of this thread, why?


*Suicide Bombing In Moscow's Airport
*


----------



## elvis

WillowTree said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> did we delete all the decapitated George Bush heads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was never beheaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you lefties march in the streets with pictures of him beheaded? And my question is are you going to remove those pictures from this site. Yes. or No?
Click to expand...


How about you stop worrying about what's being removed and stop questioning mod actions in public.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Valerie

WillowTree said:


>





What?  You seriously think Israel bombed Moscow???


----------



## WillowTree

Valerie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You seriously think Israel bombed Moscow???
Click to expand...


No, I'm laughing cause real live beheadings are so fucking offensive but a pretend beheading of Pres. Bush is just cool cucumbers.


----------



## Valerie

WillowTree said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You seriously think Israel bombed Moscow???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm laughing cause real live beheadings are so fucking offensive but a pretend beheading of Pres. Bush is just cool cucumbers.
Click to expand...





Beheadings in general aren't ever cool cucumbers, but thankfully I've yet to see any...


----------



## WillowTree

Valerie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You seriously think Israel bombed Moscow???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm laughing cause real live beheadings are so fucking offensive but a pretend beheading of Pres. Bush is just cool cucumbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beheadings in general aren't ever cool cucumbers, but thankfully I've yet to see any...
Click to expand...








I thinked they spiked a bunch of heads on a bridge between Mexico and the US just a few weeks ago.. cool cucumbers.. real live heads.. now in this bobmbing a real dead live head of the supposed bomber rolled around like a bee bee in a boxcar.. maybe the dna will tell us if it's a Jew or not..


----------



## Valerie

WillowTree said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm laughing cause real live beheadings are so fucking offensive but a pretend beheading of Pres. Bush is just cool cucumbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beheadings in general aren't ever cool cucumbers, but thankfully I've yet to see any...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thinked they spiked a bunch of heads on a bridge between Mexico and the US just a few weeks ago.. cool cucumbers.. *real live heads.*. now in this bombing *a real dead live head of the supposed bomber *rolled around like a bee bee in a boxcar.. maybe the dna will tell us if it's a Jew or not..
Click to expand...




The real live ones are the worst.   





_Maybe _the DNA will tell us if it was _________ or not...?


----------



## AquaAthena

A sickening tragedy and they cannot be stopped. Another sickening tragedy.


----------



## WillowTree

Valerie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beheadings in general aren't ever cool cucumbers, but thankfully I've yet to see any...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thinked they spiked a bunch of heads on a bridge between Mexico and the US just a few weeks ago.. cool cucumbers.. *real live heads.*. now in this bombing *a real dead live head of the supposed bomber *rolled around like a bee bee in a boxcar.. maybe the dna will tell us if it's a Jew or not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real live ones are the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Maybe _the DNA will tell us if it was _________ or not...?
Click to expand...


:: ::::---..-


----------



## Valerie

WillowTree said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thinked they spiked a bunch of heads on a bridge between Mexico and the US just a few weeks ago.. cool cucumbers.. *real live heads.*. now in this bombing *a real dead live head of the supposed bomber *rolled around like a bee bee in a boxcar.. maybe the dna will tell us if it's a Jew or not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real live ones are the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Maybe _the DNA will tell us if it was _________ or not...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :: ::::---..-
Click to expand...




Oh, shit...Hellen Keller, is that you ?


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> did we delete all the decapitated George Bush heads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was never beheaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you lefties march in the streets with pictures of him beheaded? And my question is are you going to remove those pictures from this site. Yes. or No?
Click to expand...


Elvis is a Lefty now?......El are you and Dean buddies now?....


----------



## Valerie

*· · ·    · · ·*


----------



## Ernie S.

Swagger said:


> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.



As it should be.


----------



## syrenn

Swagger said:


> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.




Good for the russians!


----------



## Jroc

People in the Russian government are fools, they could be working with us to combat the spread of Radical Islam, instead they screw us over with Iran, who is working with all these terrorist groups and who in turn use their terrorist tactics on Russians itself. The Russians are too worried about screwing the U.S. than combating the spread of Radical Islam. I have Sympathies for the innocent people that died, (most of whom were foreigners) But Putin and the Russian government are screwing themselves ...idiots


----------



## Bosun

a head rolled on that one, thats for sure...


----------



## Hugidwyn

If you look at the chronicle of high-profile terrorist acts discrediting Russia - we can see that the destabilizing terrorist acts in Moscow, the Caucasus, or noisy murder, you can deploy a hysterical anti-Russian campaign in the media tend to occur when the "international community" represented by the United States, Israel, United Kingdom - should be exert pressure on Russia in some strategically important issues, and this is very reminiscent of Mafia blackmail.

Only the mafia in this case - it is state-terrorists the United States and Israel.

And as yet the time of this terrorist act in Moscow is very well coordinated with the campaign of the West redirect discontent of the people and the transfer of the arrows on Putin.

Now a new attack in Domodedovo fully integrated into the same scheme as he held on the eve of the World Economic Forum in Davos.

And the central question, implicitly or explicitly solvable on it - a decision the fate of the parasitic banking system, which has its foundation in the U.S. Federal Reserve - where and are the source of all problems of the world economy and general global development.

But the core of this issue - the fate of the dollar as world currency.

The solution of the dollar - it is actually the decision of fate of America - or may not be America, and when she died.

The refusal of dollars hidden death of America.

Russia, China, Brazil and some other countries have come close to abandoning the dollar - because dollar in the current role of world currency and its uncontrolled emissions Fed - is nothing more than just a tool plunder the whole world, which allows the U.S. to parasitize and take place entirely incompatible with a real contribution to the positive development of human civilization.

U.S. now - it's the most devastating for the edification of humanity's future force.

America deserves to die - and it will be enforced.
The only question of time.

Caspian Oil and Gas, the way to Central Asia and the struggle for Central Asian resources, the attempt to oust of Central Asia, China and Russia, the ability to place U.S. military bases on the border with Iran,
epochal geopolitical pipelines - Nabucco
All of this is the cause of increasing tension, blowing fire in the Caucasus.

And if seat pressure on Russia in the Caucasus is created - then the U.S. can now use this leverage and to address more fundamental problems - problems to avoid Russia's retreat from the dollar, ie, prevent exit of Russia and the world in general from the dollar slavery.

100% confidence that the strings of the terrorist attack in Domodedovo come from the United States.

Only after the fall of the U.S., we can reliably know.

As after the fall of Hitler's Reich know exactly who set fire to the Reichstag in 1933 with a view to full adoption of boundless power of Hitler in Germany - and then prepare a campaign for world domination.


----------



## Mini 14

This is the work of the Chechen. They haven't claimed responsibility yet, but they will.

With Putin poised to reclaim the Presidency in 2012, there will be a swift and brutal retaliation by Medvedev, and if he is unsuccessful, Putin has a long memory.

The Russians are hosting the Olympics in 2014, and the Chechen (and other islamics) have vowed violence at those events.

Merciless, brutally appropriate justice is coming from the Russians. 

It is their duty, just as it is ours, to protect all of the civilized world from the uncivilized, barbaric, worthless animals that hide behind the "religion" of islam.


----------



## Blagger

Swagger said:


> A tragic attack, no-doubt. But mark my words, the Russian retaliation will be breathtakingly brutal.



Forgive me for quoting myself, but the BBC has just reported Russian President Medvedev proclaiming that those responsible will be "hunted down and eliminated". He's also calling for US and Israeli-style airport security proceedures to be implemented on Russia's transport infrastructure as "people were allowed to walk in from anywhere. The entrance restrictions were partial at best." And that "poverty, corruption and conflict in the North Caucasus is Russia's biggest internal problem."

There has also been numerous reports that prior warning was given before the bomber detonated his or her suicide vest. 

Domodedovo attack and aftermath - BBC


----------



## Harry Dresden

Hugidwyn said:


> 100% confidence that the strings of the terrorist attack in Domodedovo come from the United States.
> 
> Only after the fall of the U.S., we can reliably know.



yea....we know....and i hear 9/11 was orchestrated by your Country....


----------



## hipeter924

Harry Dresden said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% confidence that the strings of the terrorist attack in Domodedovo come from the United States.
> 
> Only after the fall of the U.S., we can reliably know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea....we know....and i hear 9/11 was orchestrated by your Country....
Click to expand...

It's all Buuusssh and Obammmas fault! They are working together with Elvis and the aliens from another world. Conspiracy! Government! Mind control pills! Drinking water! We are all going to die! Quick join a religious cult! It will save us all! Illuminati! NWO! Conspiracy! Urgh....they are knocking at the door...the aliens are here to dissect my brain. 

Back to reality and common sense: It's likely another attack by the Chechen rebels who should claim responsibility for the attack soon, unless it is from some other Muslim terror group operating in Russia.


----------



## Sunni Man

Hugidwyn said:


> Only the mafia in this case - it is state-terrorists the United States and Israel.


True, everybody in the world, except the American citizens, knows that the bombing was staged by Israel.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

1. Yeah yeah, and the Jews killed themselves in Germany during WWII, and Bush did 911.
2. Muslims make me sick!
3. I'm telling you idiots, we have to ban Islam in America!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the mafia in this case - it is state-terrorists the United States and Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> True, everybody in the world, except the American citizens, knows that the bombing was staged by Israel.
Click to expand...


It's the Jews again.


----------



## Jroc

Hugidwyn said:


> If you look at the chronicle of high-profile terrorist acts discrediting Russia - we can see that the destabilizing terrorist acts in Moscow, the Caucasus, or noisy murder, you can deploy a hysterical anti-Russian campaign in the media tend to occur when the "international community" represented by the United States, Israel, United Kingdom - should be exert pressure on Russia in some strategically important issues, and this is very reminiscent of Mafia blackmail.
> 
> Only the mafia in this case - it is state-terrorists the United States and Israel.
> 
> And as yet the time of this terrorist act in Moscow is very well coordinated with the campaign of the West redirect discontent of the people and the transfer of the arrows on Putin.
> 
> Now a new attack in Domodedovo fully integrated into the same scheme as he held on the eve of the World Economic Forum in Davos.
> 
> And the central question, implicitly or explicitly solvable on it - a decision the fate of the parasitic banking system, which has its foundation in the U.S. Federal Reserve - where and are the source of all problems of the world economy and general global development.
> 
> But the core of this issue - the fate of the dollar as world currency.
> 
> The solution of the dollar - it is actually the decision of fate of America - or may not be America, and when she died.
> 
> The refusal of dollars hidden death of America.
> 
> Russia, China, Brazil and some other countries have come close to abandoning the dollar - because dollar in the current role of world currency and its uncontrolled emissions Fed - is nothing more than just a tool plunder the whole world, which allows the U.S. to parasitize and take place entirely incompatible with a real contribution to the positive development of human civilization.
> 
> U.S. now - it's the most devastating for the edification of humanity's future force.
> 
> America deserves to die - and it will be enforced.
> The only question of time.
> 
> Caspian Oil and Gas, the way to Central Asia and the struggle for Central Asian resources, the attempt to oust of Central Asia, China and Russia, the ability to place U.S. military bases on the border with Iran,
> epochal geopolitical pipelines - Nabucco
> All of this is the cause of increasing tension, blowing fire in the Caucasus.
> 
> And if seat pressure on Russia in the Caucasus is created - then the U.S. can now use this leverage and to address more fundamental problems - problems to avoid Russia's retreat from the dollar, ie, prevent exit of Russia and the world in general from the dollar slavery.
> 
> 100% confidence that the strings of the terrorist attack in Domodedovo come from the United States.
> 
> Only after the fall of the U.S., we can reliably know.
> 
> As after the fall of Hitler's Reich know exactly who set fire to the Reichstag in 1933 with a view to full adoption of boundless power of Hitler in Germany - and then prepare a campaign for world domination.



Putin's talking points... Thank you for that.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hugidwyn said:


> If you look at the chronicle of high-profile terrorist acts discrediting Russia - we can see that the destabilizing terrorist acts in Moscow, the Caucasus, or noisy murder, you can deploy a hysterical anti-Russian campaign in the media tend to occur when the "international community" represented by the United States, Israel, United Kingdom - should be exert pressure on Russia in some strategically important issues, and this is very reminiscent of Mafia blackmail.
> 
> Only the mafia in this case - it is state-terrorists the United States and Israel.
> 
> And as yet the time of this terrorist act in Moscow is very well coordinated with the campaign of the West redirect discontent of the people and the transfer of the arrows on Putin.
> 
> Now a new attack in Domodedovo fully integrated into the same scheme as he held on the eve of the World Economic Forum in Davos.
> 
> And the central question, implicitly or explicitly solvable on it - a decision the fate of the parasitic banking system, which has its foundation in the U.S. Federal Reserve - where and are the source of all problems of the world economy and general global development.
> 
> But the core of this issue - the fate of the dollar as world currency.
> 
> The solution of the dollar - it is actually the decision of fate of America - or may not be America, and when she died.
> 
> The refusal of dollars hidden death of America.
> 
> Russia, China, Brazil and some other countries have come close to abandoning the dollar - because dollar in the current role of world currency and its uncontrolled emissions Fed - is nothing more than just a tool plunder the whole world, which allows the U.S. to parasitize and take place entirely incompatible with a real contribution to the positive development of human civilization.
> 
> U.S. now - it's the most devastating for the edification of humanity's future force.
> 
> America deserves to die - and it will be enforced.
> The only question of time.
> 
> Caspian Oil and Gas, the way to Central Asia and the struggle for Central Asian resources, the attempt to oust of Central Asia, China and Russia, the ability to place U.S. military bases on the border with Iran,
> epochal geopolitical pipelines - Nabucco
> All of this is the cause of increasing tension, blowing fire in the Caucasus.
> 
> And if seat pressure on Russia in the Caucasus is created - then the U.S. can now use this leverage and to address more fundamental problems - problems to avoid Russia's retreat from the dollar, ie, prevent exit of Russia and the world in general from the dollar slavery.
> 
> 100% confidence that the strings of the terrorist attack in Domodedovo come from the United States.
> 
> Only after the fall of the U.S., we can reliably know.
> 
> As after the fall of Hitler's Reich know exactly who set fire to the Reichstag in 1933 with a view to full adoption of boundless power of Hitler in Germany - and then prepare a campaign for world domination.



You are a fucking moron, you really think the US was behind this attack? and that the US deserves to die? the US and Russia are dealing with pretty much the same people, Radical Muslims and you want to go off on this tangent? fuck you and fuck the horse you rode in on you stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## WillowTree

Harry Dresden said:


> Hugidwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% confidence that the strings of the terrorist attack in Domodedovo come from the United States.
> 
> Only after the fall of the U.S., we can reliably know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea....we know....and i hear 9/11 was orchestrated by your Country....
Click to expand...


I'll just lay odds it's not the Jews the Russians will be going after.. Newp.


----------



## Samson

Hugidwyn said:


> Only the mafia in this case - it is state-terrorists the United States and Israel.





Sunni Man said:


> True, everybody in the world, except the American citizens, knows that the bombing was staged by Israel





chesswarsnow said:


> I'm telling you idiots, we have to ban Islam in America!



The Washington Post reported this morning that the Russians are not even sure about the gender of the bomber or bombers.

But you guys know their motive.



Why would anyone blow themselves up anonymously?

My guess would be that the bomber(s) dropped a note in the mail a day before the bombing (with postmark) desribing the explosion, and its purpose.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Anyone blame DA BOOOOOOSH or Palin yet?


----------



## Samson

LibocalypseNow said:


> Anyone blame DA BOOOOOOSH or Palin yet?



Covered on Page 1


----------



## Hugidwyn

All the abominations and filth in Russia - all that is happening in Russia today - is the result of U.S. actions, and that is to make Russia a weak state.

When the U.S. empire will collapse - only then will complete the order and put things in Russia.

And around the world to bring order and crush the vermin - the banking mafia Fed.

Now every country is trying to build a just and free from robbery and speculative financial mafia parasites society - falls in blockage such as Iran.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Hugidwyn said:


> All the abominations and filth in Russia - all that is happening in Russia today - is the result of U.S. actions, and that is to make Russia a weak state.



take blame for your own actions dipshit.....your leaders are responsible for everything that has happened in your Country........its called RESPONSIBILITY......try it...


----------



## Sunni Man

Hugidwyn said:


> All the abominations and filth in Russia - all that is happening in Russia today - is the result of U.S. actions, and that is to make Russia a weak state.
> 
> When the U.S. empire will collapse - only then will complete the order and put things in Russia.
> 
> And around the world to bring order and crush the vermin - the banking mafia Fed.
> 
> Now every country is trying to build a just and free from robbery and speculative financial mafia parasites society - falls in blockage such as Iran.


What to the Russian people think about the Jews?

Do the Russian people know that the Jews control the Federal Reserve?


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> What to the Russian people think about the Jews?
> 
> Do the Russian people know that the Jews control the Federal Reserve?




Being a convert, Do you think It's gives you some kind of street credit with the radicals by hating Jews? or are you just plain stupid? I think it's the latter.Talk about hijacking a thread


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What to the Russian people think about the Jews?
> 
> Do the Russian people know that the Jews control the Federal Reserve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a convert, Do you think It's gives you some kind of street credit with the radicals by hating Jews? or are you just plain stupid? I think it's the latter.Talk about hijacking a thread
Click to expand...

I was asking a serious question.

I used to work with 3 Russian Jews who immigrated to the U.S. in the 1990"s

All were PhD's in either engineering or chemistry.

One told me that he had headed up a huge scientific project while it was still called the USSR.

At completion there was a ceremony will a boatload of government officials.

He told me that he wasn't even invited because he was a Jew.

And one of his subordinates was the focus of the ceremony and was given the awards for completion of the project.

Sounds like anti-semitism runs deep in Russia.

Something to do with 70 years of brutal Jewish Communism being forced on them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni I don't think the average Russian really cares for Muslims anymore than the Jews, Russians really don't like Muslim immigrants from countries like Azerbaijan, Turkmenistan etc. going to their country for work.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Islam is currently the second most widely professed religion in the Russian Federation.* According to Reuters, Muslim minorities make up a seventh of Russia's population. Muslims constitute the nationalities in the North Caucasus residing between the Black Sea and the Caspian Sea: Adyghe, Balkars, Chechens, Circassians, Ingush, Kabardin, Karachay, and numerous Dagestani peoples. Also, in the middle of the Volga Basin reside populations of Tatars and Bashkirs, the vast majority of whom are Muslims. I*slam is considered as one of Russia&#8217;s traditional religions, legally a part of Russian historical heritage. There are over 5,000 registered religious Muslim organizations* (divided into Sunni, Shia and Sufi groups), which is only one sixth of the number of registered Russian Orthodox religious organizations of about 29,268 (As of December 2006).

Islam in Russia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*CIA World Factbook*

Religions in Russia:

Russian Orthodox 15-20%, *Muslim 10-15%*, other Christian 2% (2006 est.)
note: estimates are of practicing worshipers; Russia has large populations of non-practicing believers and non-believers, a legacy of over seven decades of Soviet rule

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/rs.html


----------



## Ropey

And Russia has been fighting with the Islamic murdering horde for quite some time.  Look to their response to this bombing. 

Let us see if they are after the Jews or Muslims for this bombing.

Back to Earth Sunni Man, back to reality.



> A suicide bombing in the arrivals hall of Moscow's main airport suggests Islamist militants have a new target -- the Kremlin's bid to attract foreign investors.



*Click*



> Jane's Clements said the airport attack meant government claims to have already "pacified" the North Caucasus rebellion sound hollow: "Not only is Moscow unable to contain the violence," he said, "It also can't prevent it from spreading."











> As Russian authorities sift through the wreckage of the Moscow airport attack, the world&#8217;s attention will be drawn to the Muslim separatists who experts suspect carried out the Monday bombing.
> 
> Known as Imarat Kavkaz, or the Caucasus Emirate, the group was formed in 2007 with the goal of bringing Islamic law to the North Caucasus, a region of Russia that includes Chechnya, an Islamic-majority province that has been in some form of rebellion against Moscow since the 19th century.











> The latest wave of terrorism for Russians began last February, when Caucasus Emirate leader Dokku Imarov announced that Russian cities would be included in the &#8220;zone of military operations.&#8221;



It won't be long until we know what happened and a wave of reaction will be coming.  Let's see who Russia attacks. More "Pacification" coming Sunni Man....

Communist Jews or Radical Muslims.

Pick one. Maybe a poll Jroc?


----------



## Sunni Man

*Islam in the Volga Region*

Presently, Muslims constitute about 15 percent of the total population of the Russian Federation (about 20 out of 142 million). Ethnically, Muslims belong to different groups, such as the Volga Tatars, the Siberian Tatars, Chechens, Ingushs, Bashqorts, Dargins, Balkars, Avars, Karachays, and others.
Unlike other Muslim minorities in Europe, Russian Muslims are not alien immigrants. They are ordinary citizens of the country who live in their native land. Islam came and gradually established itself in the Volga region through trade and other economic relations with the Muslim world. Today, this region is inhabited by the Volga Tatars, who are direct descendants of the Bulgars.

Islam spread in the Bulgar lands through peaceful interactions between the Bulgars and Muslim traders and preachers. There is clear evidence that Islam was recognized as an official religion of the Bulgar Kingdom in 922 CE.

Islam in the Volga Region - IslamOnline.net - Politics in Depth


----------



## Ropey

> Informants had warned of plan to attack a Moscow airport





> The two bombers who carried out the Moscow airport attack are thought to be part of a suicide squad trained in al-Qaeda strongholds in Pakistan and sent to target Moscow's transport system.
> 
> Russian security services warned in December that two teams were primed for attacks, provoking fears that other terrorists could still be at large.
> 
> Intelligence sources said that the squads had established a base at a house in Moscow, where the suicide belts to be used in attacks were assembled.
> 
> Russian security sources said a male and female suicide bomber carried out the attack at Domodedovo Airport on Monday in which 35 people died and 180 were injured, 49 seriously. The attack was closely supervised by three accomplices, who watched from a distance and are now being hunted.








*Link*



> A newspaper close to the FSB security service published what it said was a warning to Moscow police issued in December that there was credible intelligence that a suicide squad made up of three women and one man from Chechnya was heading for Moscow.
> 
> The memo said the team had spent time in Pakistan and Iran and one of the women had a relation with a flat in Moscow that might be used as a bomb-making factory. Another group of five militants trained in Pakistan was also expected to go to Russia soon, it added.
> 
> A website linked to al-Qaeda said the group Islamic Caucasus Emirate, led by Doku Umarov, was poised to claim responsibility for the attack.


----------



## Sunni Man

*SO WHO DID THE MOSCOW BOMBING AND WHY?*

Odd, is it not, that Russia would reaffirm its recognition of a sovereign Palestinian state with East Jerusalem as its capital and then, less than a fortnight later, some deranged person would blow themselves up at Moscow airport killing some 35 people and injuring scores of others.

The questions that analysts must ask are these: First the obvious one; is the bombing of Moscow airport linked to Russia&#8217;s recognition of Palestine and, if so, then who is responsible and why? And, secondly; if it is not linked and Chechen Islamic fighters are responsible, then why and to what end did they take this action considering that Chechnya has recently enjoyed a reasonable period of calm.

Certainly, it is not outside the realms of possibility that this bombing was a false flag operation designed to realign public opinion against the world of Islam which by association includes Palestine. Of course, if this is the case and it was a false flag bombing, then there can be little doubt that Mossad _(Israel)_ would have somehow been behind it.

Northerntruthseeker: So Who Did The Moscow Airport Bombing, And Why? (Is It Not Obvious Who Did It? Hint: "By Way Of Deception...")


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> *SO WHO DID THE MOSCOW BOMBING AND WHY?*
> 
> Odd, is it not, that Russia would reaffirm its recognition of a sovereign Palestinian state with East Jerusalem as its capital and then, less than a fortnight later, some deranged person would blow themselves up at Moscow airport killing some 35 people and injuring scores of others



Sunni Man = "It's Da Jooos"


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

1. Yah, Sunni the baffoon believes de Jews did, 911, and even threw themselves in the ovens during WWII Hitler was innocent!!!
2. What a whackjob Sunni baffoon is.
3. I wonder how long he can hide in Dallas without the FBI taking a serious look at him?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ropey

Mini 14 said:


> This is the work of the Chechen. They haven't claimed responsibility yet, but they will.
> 
> With Putin poised to reclaim the Presidency in 2012, there will be a swift and brutal retaliation by Medvedev, and if he is unsuccessful, Putin has a long memory.
> 
> The Russians are hosting the Olympics in 2014, and the Chechen (and other islamics) have vowed violence at those events.
> 
> Merciless, brutally appropriate justice is coming from the Russians.
> 
> It is their duty, just as it is ours, to protect all of the civilized world from the uncivilized, barbaric, worthless animals that hide behind the "religion" of islam.



But that's the "Religion of Peace." Why would nice peaceful Muslims do this?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,







Ropey said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the work of the Chechen. They haven't claimed responsibility yet, but they will.
> 
> With Putin poised to reclaim the Presidency in 2012, there will be a swift and brutal retaliation by Medvedev, and if he is unsuccessful, Putin has a long memory.
> 
> The Russians are hosting the Olympics in 2014, and the Chechen (and other islamics) have vowed violence at those events.
> 
> Merciless, brutally appropriate justice is coming from the Russians.
> 
> It is their duty, just as it is ours, to protect all of the civilized world from the uncivilized, barbaric, worthless animals that hide behind the "religion" of islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's the "Religion of Peace." Why would nice peaceful Muslims do this?
Click to expand...






1. I can answer that.
1. Its because *Islam is evil*.
3. And all that peace talk is just bullshit!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## High_Gravity

According to that Russian idiot who was here yesterday, the US did the bombing not Muslims.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






High_Gravity said:


> According to that Russian idiot who was here yesterday, the US did the bombing not Muslims.





1. Oh really?
2. We got no dog in this race!
3. Surely it was a russian muslim doggie.
4. Russians will find him and shut him up.
5. Putin is about to start kicking some muslim ass.
6. They had better blame America, for otherwise they will really get the, *Hammer*.
7. Its the muslims way to project blame on a more powerful force, so to nuetralize Russian aggression.
8. Its not going to work.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## High_Gravity

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to that Russian idiot who was here yesterday, the US did the bombing not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Oh really?
> 2. We got no dog in this race!
> 3. Surely it was a russian muslim doggie.
> 4. Russians will find him and shut him up.
> 5. Putin is about to start kicking some muslim ass.
> 6. They had better blame America, for otherwise they will really get the, *Hammer*.
> 7. Its the muslims way to project blame on a more powerful force, so to nuetralize Russian aggression.
> 8. Its not going to work.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


The guy who wrote that was a total retard, I highly doubt most Russians agree with that.


----------



## Samson

Sunni Man said:


> *SO WHO DID THE MOSCOW BOMBING AND WHY?*
> 
> it is not outside the realms of possibility that this bombing was a false flag operation designed to realign public opinion against the world of Islam which by association includes Palestine. Of course, if this is the case and it was a false flag bombing, then there can be little doubt that Mossad _(Israel)_ would have somehow been behind it.
> 
> Northerntruthseeker: So Who Did The Moscow Airport Bombing, And Why? (Is It Not Obvious Who Did It? Hint: "By Way Of Deception...")





C'mon now, why would anyone suspect Islamic Militants of a terrorist attack?

I think you're being just a tad defensive.


----------



## Harry Dresden

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. Yah, Sunni the baffoon believes de Jews did, 911, and even threw themselves in the ovens during WWII Hitler was innocent!!!
> 2. What a whackjob Sunni baffoon is.
> 3. I wonder how long he can hide in Dallas without the FBI taking a serious look at him?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



hey dude you have been called a BAFFOON by quite a few people here yourself.....oh...sorry bout that.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Ropey said:


> But that's the "Religion of Peace." Why would nice peaceful Muslims do this?



because "nice" Muslims did not do this.....


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Harry Dresden said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. Yah, Sunni the baffoon believes de Jews did, 911, and even threw themselves in the ovens during WWII Hitler was innocent!!!
> 2. What a whackjob Sunni baffoon is.
> 3. I wonder how long he can hide in Dallas without the FBI taking a serious look at him?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dude you have been called a BAFFOON by quite a few people here yourself.....oh...sorry bout that.....
Click to expand...





1. Hey now, thats uncalled for!!!!!! I'M HURT!!!!!!!
2. Not!!!
3. And your point was?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ropey

Harry Dresden said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's the "Religion of Peace." Why would nice peaceful Muslims do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because "nice" Muslims did not do this.....
Click to expand...


What about peaceful?


----------



## Ropey

> Chechen Warlord Claims Responsibility For Moscow Airport Attack





> A dreaded Chechen warlord has claimed responsibility for last month's deadly terror strike on Moscow's Domododevo airport which killed as many as 36 people and left some 180 injured, reports said Monday.
> 
> *Doku Umarov*, one of Russia's most wanted men, made the claim in a videoclip posted on the website, kavkazcenter.com. According to the terror mastermind, the attack was meant to avenge "Russian crimes in the Caucasus." Umarov who spoke in Russian vowed to continue similar attacks on the Russian Republic.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqhK1OL17TA"]Doku Umarov claims responsibility for Moscow bombings [/ame]



> Wearing Olive green battle fatigues, Umarov says in the video footage that Islamic faithfuls were being targeted all over the world. He assails Israel and America and added that the Jihad (Holy War) is being waged to "establish the word of Allah."



Chechen Warlord Claims Responsibility For Moscow Airport Attack


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Chechen Warlord Claims Responsibility For Moscow Airport Attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dreaded Chechen warlord has claimed responsibility for last month's deadly terror strike on Moscow's Domododevo airport which killed as many as 36 people and left some 180 injured, reports said Monday.
> 
> *Doku Umarov*, one of Russia's most wanted men, made the claim in a videoclip posted on the website, kavkazcenter.com. According to the terror mastermind, the attack was meant to avenge "Russian crimes in the Caucasus." Umarov who spoke in Russian vowed to continue similar attacks on the Russian Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqhK1OL17TA"]Doku Umarov claims responsibility for Moscow bombings [/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Olive green battle fatigues, Umarov says in the video footage that Islamic faithfuls were being targeted all over the world. He assails Israel and America and added that the Jihad (Holy War) is being waged to "establish the word of Allah."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chechen Warlord Claims Responsibility For Moscow Airport Attack
Click to expand...


Is this really a surprise? its not like the Swedes or Australians were going to try to bomb a Russian air port.


----------

